# street shoot



## crls_santino (Mar 10, 2016)

any comments/critics very welcome


--------
no signature


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2016)

I like the processing, but why is your subject not centered?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't mind the off-center subject, but I do think he should have been turned at least just a bit.  He's very 'square to the camera'.  The processing is interesting.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2016)

There's not much here to critique because the image is too small to really see or say anything technically and a straight on picture of someone with no context has no real artistic meaning.
The bluish tint reflects his sweater, are his eyes blue?


----------



## crls_santino (Mar 11, 2016)

eyes are grey, when i publish i can see what I could not catch during a process, eg  face got patches...


--------
no signature


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 11, 2016)

you might show larger picture


----------



## crls_santino (Mar 11, 2016)

i am courious do you see what i see now
--------
no signature


----------

